
Watching birds near your home is good for your mental health - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10758.html
======
theprotocol
I wonder if this is a primary phenomenon (the benefit comes from the act of
observing birds) or secondary (the benefit comes from certain environmental
characteristics which also attract birds).

